# Hinze Dam GC Wednesday 23.8. 2006



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Launching at the dam about 7.30am Wednesday 23, from Spillway Ramp [near west end of wall].

And take my virginal skills [or lack thereof] to Jasons Joint and Dahlberg Den on western arm, and see what develops with lures, through the morning


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck mate, things way too busy for me up here at the moment I'm happy to say. Grab one of those little killa lures from Kmart, a great little bass lure for the $s.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Dodge,

I fished Hinze at the Western ramp last Saturday afteroon... Schools of bass congregating off the point (Pelican Point). Met a nice chap (in tinny with electric) there who landed a 47cm and 38cm (fork length) bass.. both released. They were nice and fat... One caught on soft plastic and other on Kokoda G-Vibe.

I didn't have any luck and as usual donated a lure to the Hinze fish gods.. this time my Ecogear crankbait. There were quite a few snags there but that's where the bass were hanging.

Good luck .... wish I could join you.

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY9WLh8AAEZfgAASUOeAAoSgXAo/7/+gMAFDTNhqYmip71NTTCGjTFPJqepsptQajajUPU0npBp6gaAAaBKp+pkITTQA0A0ADQgBN1IIBccWotyXGIxzPQtnm0fKBuAc+8z8iSbTfZmOWqTsz8ocJKU0qp0IksPdJWPoKGJqRfRg8iNL2I37ygsDXKtCcRX3WD2uqhheZu++jRzV2BcwOVcE27OacZ3SclR5fVIK+ZAKXxNfY3KELrdtpjQkh0zYWPjS2Ap4kIx9byioZGBCVNudg6aGKAJ6R8S1xCt0BgbnDn85DeDl8dl61iCn4ikCO6FMhZUGMVBWiNX2juk8Li+qCo0ZTcYGUULwEgDkoYiDnrfeztlCZCwI+ZrunaO2UcyqyI768NYILQgm1c4bBGjQQqrsEYSYKmLIxTJESuYjIwUaEVVyMEIe94PlKWmxh3ova+XXRH+LuSKcKEhHqxcPgA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Karl
Glad things are picking up mate, will be back at BigW for 3-4 days before the school hols so may catch up then.

Danny
That area is where I had in mind as there is some deep water around Jasons Joint, and Pelican Point is usually my smoko spot, so fingers crossed for a result

Red
The hooks I have like your description are Gamakatsu Worm G Lock


----------

